# Handscanner an SPS anbinden? Bitte um Hilfe



## technikernrw (14 September 2012)

Guten Tag, ich muss einen Handscanner an eine SPS anbinden. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gesammelt?
 Was für einen Barcode Scanner würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Hatte vor das ganze an eine S7 300 anzubinden. Kann mit da eventuell jemand einen Programmauszug bezüglich der Bausteine senden, oder gibt es Hersteller die so was anbieten?

 Danke schon mal 

Gruß aus NRW


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2012)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1. Scanner mit seriellen SS, anbinden über eine CP340 (serielle SS-Baugruppe für S7 300). Das ist rel. einfach zu handhaben, man stellt den RCV-Baustein (bei der CP als Bibliothek dabei) auf Emfang, löst am Scanner den Scanvorgang aus und der String wird im angegbenen Empfangsfach der SPS abgelegt.

2. Das Selbe mit einem Scanner, der einen Ethernetanschluß hat. Bei einer PN-CPU muß man dann selbst die Verbindung aufbauen, bei einer Ethernet-CP (CP343) kann man das in Netconfig anlegen, dann erfolgt der Verbindungsaufbau automatisch. Auch hier eine RCV-Baustein, wie oben.

3. Profinet, wenn man einen Scanner hat der das kann, ich kenne noch keinen, was aber nichts heißen soll.  

4. Profibus, wenn man einen Scanner hat der das kann oder wenn man einen Umsetzer nutzt, wie den von Datalogic. Das Ganze ist m.E. recht kompliziert, Bausteine mußte ich damals zumindest selbst schreiben. Aber auch das ist lösbar.

Je nach Ahnung und Vorliebe, finde ich die Variante 1 sehr einfach, die Variante 2 sicher die elegantere. 

Scannner gibts z.B. bei Datalogic, dort kann man sich auch mal tel. beraten lassen.


----------



## SW-Mech (14 September 2012)

Statt der CP340 zu verbauen, kann man die serielle Schnittstelle auch als Klemme auf einem Buskoppler (Wago/Beckhoff) integrieren.
Macht vorallem dann Sinn, wenn man bereits solche Buskoppler auf der Anlage im Einsatz hat oder die Distanz zur SPS für RS232 etwas
gross ist.

Es gibt von Siemens auch noch einen DP/RS232-Link, dieser ist aber, glaub ich, teurer als die CP340


Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## schabse (20 September 2012)

*Anschluss über Bedienpanel*

die meisten Bedienpanels haben die Möglichkeit Handscanner über
USB ider RS232 anzuschließen, der eingelesene String kann dann einfach
zu Steuerung übertragen werden,

falls man ein Panel hatt und es an der Stelle ist an der der scanner gebraucht wird


----------



## Zersch (21 September 2012)

> 3. Profinet, wenn man einen Scanner hat der das kann, ich kenne noch keinen, was aber nichts heißen soll. :wink:



http://www.cognex.com/handheld-barcode-scanners.aspx?langtype=1031&locale=at


----------

